# Getting job in EU by non-EU national



## GlobeTrotterNomad (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm a non-EU citizen and working on employment visa - long term residence permit in Czech Republic for more than one year. I'm exploring options for a better growth opportunity and move to other EU country.

1. Does my presence in EU country help in getting job in other EU countries or do I need to search job & apply for that country's visa right from scratch?

2. Can I apply for Blue card visa in parallel to my employment visa or can I hold anyone visa at a time?

3. Is there any other way I can apply for a job in other EU countries?

Regards,
ramawat


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In the early years in Europe, holding a work permit in one country won't do you any good when applying for work in another EU country. You'll need local (i.e. for the country in question) "work papers" and the employer will have to justify hiring a non-EU national.

Once you've lived in a country long enough to take nationality (usually 5 to 10 years) things get a bit easier on moving around. But these days, taking nationality involves learning the local language and showing yourself to be "integrated" into the society (paying taxes, having friends and activities, etc.). 

I just checked the French rules, and they say that with a 5-year residence permit from another country in the EU, you are NOT allowed to work in France, though you can live in France if you have the necessary financial resources, health cover, etc.

If you want to apply for work in other EU countries, you'll need to qualify for a work permit pretty much from scratch.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## GlobeTrotterNomad (Mar 2, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> In the early years in Europe, holding a work permit in one country won't do you any good when applying for work in another EU country. You'll need local (i.e. for the country in question) "work papers" and the employer will have to justify hiring a non-EU national.
> 
> Once you've lived in a country long enough to take nationality (usually 5 to 10 years) things get a bit easier on moving around. But these days, taking nationality involves learning the local language and showing yourself to be "integrated" into the society (paying taxes, having friends and activities, etc.).
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev ! 
Seems like its difficult to move around in EU for high skilled non-EU folks in spite of crunch :faint:


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

ramawat said:


> Thanks Bev !
> Seems like its difficult to move around in EU for high skilled non-EU folks in spite of crunch :faint:


The EU is changing a lot recently and improving the Blue Card scheme. What type of long term residence do you have? That is, how long have you been in CZ?

Regardless of the type of permit, once you have acquired 5 years continuous residence you can apply for permanent residence of the EU. This allows you to work without competing with other nationals in all participating countries. The only countries that do not participate in this scheme are UK, Ireland and Denmark.

To work in another country you will need to change the EU permanent residence of X country to an EU permanent residence of Y country. Just fill out a form and show whatever subsistence means they require.

To search for jobs you can try EURES at https://ec.europa.eu/eures/public/homepage

This is the relatively new European Commission job portal to foster intra-EU mobility.


----------

